# Wendy The Explorer - my photography



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

The Old Hickory

I thought I would share, this house is so awesome, I would love to see the inside.

F.W. Knox, President of the Coudersport and Port Allegany Railroad, began construction of this magnificent Italian Villa style home in 1875. It is said that Knox used materials from Potter County alone. The mansion was later converted into a bar called The old Hickory. It is rumored that famous prohibition agent and author of The Untouchables, Elliot Ness, drank there in his later years. At some point I heard it was bought by the Rigas Family/ Adelphia Cable who later went bankrupt and at present time I am not sure who owns it. It has been cause for many rumors that say it is haunted by a man who can sometimes be seen from the second story. The only thing I am sure of is that it is still beautiful after all these years though it appears it is in desperate need of repair.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a shame when these treasures are left to go to pieces!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous house even in its present condition.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

it sure is!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, that is such a gorgeous home. Where is it located? I hate to see treasures like this fall to pieces from neglect....


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! I love it! Just by looking at it you can see what it's potential is and what it had been. I love the detailing in the architecture. Beautiful.

Seeing the "Keep out" sign lends a certain creepiness.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow, that is such a gorgeous home. Where is it located? I hate to see treasures like this fall to pieces from neglect....


Coudersport, PA - north central part of Pennsylvania.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a beautiful old house. That would be a perfect backdrop to anyone's graveyard haunt. I too would love to explore the dwelling.

Thanks for showing Wendy!


----------



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

The house is amazing, I can only imagine what the inside looks like. I cant even seem to find any online(of the inside). I don't think much trespassing goes on there. Some of the windows are broke and I was thinking how sad it would be if the rain and snow was rotting through the floors  But yes, even as it sits and in every season it is awesome.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

There HAS to be a spirit in this house!!! Wouldn't be right if there wasn't.....they just don't build 'em like that anymore!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

One day if i'm rich, i'm going to go around buying old houses like this and restore them. It's such a shame to let such beautiful piece of architectural artwork rot away like this one is.


----------



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

*abandoned train depot*

I visited this awesome place today  Thought I would share a few pictures, there are more on my blog....


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Great photos . Really like the ceiling in the first picture . Going to try that in hallway for Halloween . Thanks for posting .


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the wood frame around the door in the last picture. Such attention to detail, in an area most people don't even think twice about.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Beautiful image. 

I love old abandoned structures. There is a cool web site dedicated to that type of photography.
I am not brave enough...pretty sure I would get robbed or arrested.


----------



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone  I had a couple of scary experiences while I was alone last week so I am a bit freaked out but will be out on the hunt next week. I went back to the green house and the house with the broken mirrors. i hope to post photos soon!


----------

